# Require Assistance dating a Huffy Bicycle (Pictures and Serials)



## ermjosh (May 8, 2013)

*Huffy:*
















I got this bicycle a few years back from a man who ran a Project Blessing in my town. It was donated, but as it was already rusty and 'unridable' he was going to throw it out. I'd appreciate some help identifying some information on the bike, so I'll know if it's worth restoring a bit and fixing up.

*Hiawatha:*

I don't know much about this one, same story as above, though. All I could find was the serial number below, it's not in as good as shape as the Huffy.








Edit: This might actually belong in the middle-weight forum section?


----------



## OldRider (May 8, 2013)

Howdy and welcome to the forum. Your yellow bike looks like a Huffy Sportsman model maybe mid 70s.........not so sure what the girls bike is but sadly neither of them hold much value. Give them both a warm soapy bath , grease and oil them then ride the heck out of them


----------



## rideahiggins (May 8, 2013)

The Huffy looks like a mid 80's bike the Hiawatha I'm guessing mid 70's. If either one of these bikes was for sale in my area in good clean rideable condition they would sell for $50-$70. These are pretty toasty. You could grease and ride them after finding out if the wheels are straight? Do they even spin? Are the tires bad. Do the tubes hold air? Are the brake cables seized up? Is the chain so rusty it doesn't turn? You will have at least $30 in new tubes and tires by my local bike shop prices, if you need them. These don't have any collector value.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 8, 2013)

On Huffy's, the first number in the serial number is the last digit of the year. However, you have 2 sets of numbers. Which is the dated based number? I'm not sure. I'd guess you have s 1977 bike there.


----------



## ermjosh (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome, and quick response.



rideahiggins said:


> These don't have any collector value.



I honestly don't mind, monetary gain isn't what I'm after for the bikes. The Hiawatha I don't much care for, fenders are bent, and rim is slightly bent.

The Huffy, on the other hand, rides just fine. The tires are flat, but I took it for a spin on the grass. The rims look pretty straight, I only noticed a slight hop in the chain, due to a few links rusted together. The trans is quite unusual, it may help identify it?


----------



## ermjosh (May 8, 2013)

Also, the right hand brake is completely siezed, and will not budge. The left hand brake is movable, but probably needs a new cable. Would best course be replace right handle brake or both?


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 8, 2013)

Can you take some better pics of the trans?? or whatever it may be? That's really interesting looking and I would for one would like to see some more of it.


----------



## ermjosh (May 8, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Can you take some better pics of the trans?? or whatever it may be? That's really interesting looking and I would for one would like to see some more of it.




Sure thing.





Sorry about this upside down image, but the stamp says Tokheim




The cable is toast so I can't fully demonstrate it, but there are 3 gear ratios. It slides onto the corresponding rack when you select the desired gear. The teeth all pop in and out to select the gear you want.


----------



## OldRider (May 8, 2013)

That's no Sturmey Archer hub that's for certain. Something I'e never seen before,very interesting.


----------



## ermjosh (May 8, 2013)

OldRider said:


> That's no Sturmey Archer hub that's for certain. Something I'e never seen before,very interesting.




I've actually found a video of it in action (Googled Tokheim Bicycle Transmission)

It even looks very similar to my bike, including the shifter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoMJlbIZODw

Edit: The link in video took me here! More information!

http://www.parktool.com/blog/calvins-corner/tokheim-shifting-system


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 9, 2013)

It's like it's backwards from a normal system but 10 times cooler. I want one. I think one of these on a muscle bike would be awesome!  Nice find.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 9, 2013)

Will that assembly disconnect from the hub or is it integral? Soak that whole assembly in oxalic acid. Bye bye rust.


----------



## sqrly (May 10, 2013)

That is really cool!  Thankyou for pointing out the drive, I would have never noticed it.  Unfortunately, now I want that drive. LOL


----------



## babyjesus (May 10, 2013)

sqrly said:


> That is really cool!  Thankyou for pointing out the drive, I would have never noticed it.  Unfortunately, now I want that drive. LOL




Me too........


----------



## ermjosh (May 10, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Will that assembly disconnect from the hub or is it integral? Soak that whole assembly in oxalic acid. Bye bye rust.




I'll have to find out if I can


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 24, 2013)

I keep thinking about this cool shifting mechanism. The patent for the device was applied for in 1972 and issued in 1975.

http://www.google.com/patents/US3861227

I doubt they would have been sold before the patent application date. The story on the Park Tool website indicates it was available in 1974. The 1972 Popular Mechanics magazine article indicated the mechanism was coming but not yet available. All this suggest the bike is likely a '73 or '74. From what I recently learned from Huffy customer service, the bike was likely built in Nov 1972, thus the 112 after the HC. It was the 1827th frame made that calendar year. I suspect that refers to the number of frames if that specific style and not the number produced by Huffy or the specific factory where it was made. One thing is evident. There was limited availability.

The assembly is integral to the hub, at least partially. If you take the wheel off the bike, the assembly will not just slide off the hub. That doesn't mean it can't be easily removed. I'll find out as soon as mine arrives in the mail. That's right. I GOT ONE. Mine isn't too rusty but it will get a soak in oxalic acid.


















You say it had 3 gear ratios. It should have 5 gear ratios. That's what the patent shows and what the YouTube video says.

I'm thinking I'm going to put my hub on my 1966 Schwinn Typhoon that cost me $15.


----------



## partsguy (May 24, 2013)

*Old Huffy*

Old Huffys and Schwinns are like Chevy 350, Ford Flathead, or Dodge Slant 6 engines, you can beat on them and beat on them, lube them up, and beat them up again but they just won't die easily!

That bike actually looks like a Huffy Tourist from the mid 70s, 1974-1977. Early Huffy scouts of this era have quite a following, I had a '73 model I was going to restore that another local collector wanted to buy from me before I even took it apart! This bike has little monetary value, at least for now.

Personally, I would give it a complete overhaul. I mean, it's been close to 40 years, when was the last time somebody really tuned up this 'ole boy? Take apart, clean, regrease, and reassemble both hubs, the crank, get some new shifter and brake cables all around, replace the tires and tubes, and give the chrome and paint a well deserved cleaning. In the end, you will have a nice, durable, cruising bike that will last you much longer than anything "Huffy" (Huffy is gone, only the brand name remains) produces today. It won't cost you much, I have done similar jobs for about $75 plus my time.


----------



## partsguy (May 24, 2013)

*Your Hiawatha*

Your Hiawatha was built by AMF Roadmaster and is from the mid 60s-mid 70s. I'm not gonna sugar coat this; it's a common style of bike and its not worth sinking a dime into. I would use it as garden art or part it and crush it at the junkyard, I'll leave that choice up to you.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 25, 2013)

So how much do these go for anyways? I'm looking for one of these shifters now.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 25, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> So how much do these go for anyways? I'm looking for one of these shifters now.




Here's one, but its from the ironically named BBC bikes (Budget bicycling center), 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Use...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43b6352897


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 25, 2013)

I paid $25 for the hub assembly in the picture I posted and it includes the twist shifter and cable. There's a complete rear wheel on eBay for $400. It's in amazing shape.






Ain't worth $400 though. That's why I bought my hub last night BEFORE bringing this subject back up.

EDIT: This is the same one in the link Bikewhorder posted.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 25, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I paid $25 for the hub assembly in the picture I posted and it includes the twist shifter and cable. There's a complete rear wheel on eBay for $400. It's in amazing shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah very wise, $25 with free shipping is practically a free part, here's the link to the auction 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-huf...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ermjosh (May 25, 2013)

Feeling kind of good I got you guys excited on this gear shifter. To be honest, I have never overhauled a bicycle before, and I'm not really sure where to start or what I'll need.

Any pointers?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 25, 2013)

It looks like all that needs to be replaced is a cable or two. There only other thing is to tear it down, clean it all up, grease what needs to be greased, and put it back together. Don't repaint it. You can get it to shine again. The scuffs, scratches, and blemishes are what gives every bike character. That's desirable in a bike. When your done, RIDE BABY RIDE!


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2013)

ermjosh said:


> Feeling kind of good I got you guys excited on this gear shifter. To be honest, I have never overhauled a bicycle before, and I'm not really sure where to start or what I'll need.
> 
> Any pointers?




Not really, it's pretty straight forward. Just be sure to have a can of WD-40 or PB Blaster on you and take lots of pictures before and during disassembly. You can use a can of Engine Brite Original and let the bearings and cones soak in it for awhile and the old caked up grease should wipe off. Rinse off the Engine Brite, lube everything up, and reassemble. The only pain in the butt here is getting the pedal off to get the crank out. Pedals always put up a fight with me!


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 25, 2013)

$400 is significantly more than I would ever pay for one. It's cool but not $400 cool.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 26, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> $400 is significantly more than I would ever pay for one. It's cool but not $400 cool.




I absolutely agree. I wouldn't pay $400 for a complete bike. That's why I snatched up that hub unit before you guys noticed it.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 28, 2013)

There's another hub on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300911827736


Only $100 for the hub, shifter, and cable.


----------



## ermjosh (May 31, 2013)

That's pretty dang expensive!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 14, 2013)

I finally got home to open up my hub. It can easily be disassembled. I'm guessing most or all of that plating is zinc. Am I correct? If I recall, zinc plating should not be subjected to oxalic acid. I plan to soak the sprocket in oxalic acid but I'll have to clean all the plated parts by hand. I'll post pics when I finally get around to cleaning it.


----------



## ermjosh (Jul 9, 2013)

I got around to tearing into my bike finally, I've got it pretty much all disassembled now. I haven't gotten around to the derailleur yet, though.

Also, I did find this! Mystery solved 






Source

I think I'm going to sandblast it and repaint it all. The chrome is heavily rusted, and it's not worth it to send it out for rechrome. I'm going to try to keep the handlebars chromed, but the rims will more than likely be painted.

I'm going to look for new stickers and badge, and if I can't find them, I'll have a local detailing shop try and recreate them.

I kind of wish I hadn't given the book rack to my friend for the bike he restored for his girlfriend, but he did a good job and it honestly looks better on a girl's bike, in my opinion.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm guessing the disc brake was just an option since your bike doesn't have it.


----------



## ermjosh (Sep 12, 2013)

Correct.

Might be selling this bike to my friend, I don't have the time for it or money, and he really wants to see it get fixed up :/


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 13, 2013)

Would that be ReVo a.k.a. Ron?


----------



## ermjosh (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes sirrrr


----------



## bikerdenis (Sep 13, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> It looks like all that needs to be replaced is a cable or two. There only other thing is to tear it down, clean it all up, grease what needs to be greased, and put it back together. Don't repaint it. You can get it to shine again. The scuffs, scratches, and blemishes are what gives every bike character. That's desirable in a bike. When your done, RIDE BABY RIDE!






I agree ..


----------



## partsguy (Sep 13, 2013)

If you need a cheap set of wheels, let me know. I'm parting out an old school Japanese lightweight right now with a set of NICE chrome rims.


----------



## ermjosh (Sep 13, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> If you need a cheap set of wheels, let me know. I'm parting out an old school Japanese lightweight right now with a set of NICE chrome rims.




Pictures, sizes, and price


----------

